# DNS configuration lost on reboot.[SOLVED]

## madchaz

I've been trying to find where I can set my dns service configuration so they remain on reboot. 

Right now, eth0 (the only nic) is set to have a fixed IP. 

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.27.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.27.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.27.1" )

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

mtu_eth0="9000"

dns_domain_lo="dbz"

```

The content of  /etc/resolv.conf gets overwriten on reboot and my name server disapears. Right now, I'm using a script in /etc/local.d to re-write it, but it's not exactly the optimal way of doing things.

----------

## mikegpitt

Add this line to your /etc/conf.d/net (replace 1.1.1.1 and 2.2.2.2 with your DNS servers):

if using baselayout-2

```
dns_servers_eth0="1.1.1.1 2.2.2.2"
```

if using baselayout-1

```
dns_servers_eth0=( "1.1.1.1 2.2.2.2" )
```

----------

## madchaz

Thanks.

----------

